# How many forums do you actively participate in other than PerC?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

How many and which?

I can only really post/have an internet home at one place at a time. When I'm done here, I'll never come back and spend all my time somewhere else. I go through fades rather than post all over the place.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I only do 1 at a time. I was interested in other forums, got bored and left.
Without a doubt the same will happen here at some point. I'll know when its time
to move on.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Great thread idea!

I voted 2, even though I'm on more forums than that. There are 2 other forums besides here that I post on a regular basis. There are 5 others that I only visit and post on sporadically. There are a handful of other forums that I joined and have since forgotten about. My purpose for joining them was to get an answer to a question that was preoccupying me. Once I got the answer, I had no interest in staying active.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

3 at the moment. Most of the other forums I visited are basically dead now.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Just this one as it is the only active one, another is a game forum I joined back in '04, it's essentially dead.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

My favorite forum is personality test resources, If I can't find anything interest on it, I either go to a different forum or a different website.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am member on lots of forums. Lost count, but its more than ten. I am only regularly active on three or four of them but occasionally visit the others.


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

Just this one...seems like it's hard to find a very active forum.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> How many and which?
> 
> I can only really post/have an internet home at one place at a time. When I'm done here, I'll never come back and spend all my time somewhere else. I go through fades rather than post all over the place.


Two including PerC. In the past it's been about two as well. I do come back,though. I can't see myself leaving PerC's INTJ Forum completely in the future.
Before internet I had about two "forums" IRL, too. Now I have none.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am active on quite a few. PerC is probably my 3rd favorite.

Now that I think about it.........I would have to say PerC is around my 6th 7th fav.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems I'm always a reg on SOME forum.

Right now, I devote my time to this one.
The other ones I have lost interest in before I discovered PerC.
I thought I was gonna be done with forums, at least for a while 

Ah, well.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Since I work for a forum software company (vBulletin), I participate in over 50+ forums. My favorite is PerC... what a shocker!


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy said:


> Since I work for a forum software company (vBulletin), I participate in over 50+ forums. My favorite is PerC... what a shocker!


You must be quite busy then! I could only imagine......... ^_^


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I was exclusive to a different forum, but after a while it became too heavily moderated for my liking. I felt as though I couldn't say anything at all without it being removed or re-worded by a mod, or constantly finding "warnings" in my inbox from mod's telling me to watch what I was saying or to keep my posts relevant to the OP. It just became really stupid, and I felt as though my rights as an American citizen were being violated, because I wasn't able to exercise freedom of speech. 

Needless to say I found PerC, and this is now my exclusive home.:happy:


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Quite a few. Mostly tech forums.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

I browse a few others, but I only actively post on PerC. (If you can call 70 posts active....)


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm actively active in 2 other forums...(though i'm registered in around 6 others....)


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I only post on this one, and even then I'm very new here. I used to be really active on another forum for a hobby of mine, but as I lost interest in the hobby I gradually stopped posting there until I stopped altogether.


----------



## Jessie (Mar 24, 2011)

I belong to four, one I am the administrator, one for my age group, this one and another similar one. I enjoy being on all. I am new here but find it very entertaining.


----------

